# Gluing glass panel to sump walls



## AndyGB4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I'm modifying my sump, and I'm looking to buy some glass panels to use as baffles.

I called a glass store, and when I told them what sizes i needed, they asked me if I wanted the edges to be "finished" (so smoothed out so they aren't sharp).

My question is if it's necessary to get the finishing? Or if I shouldn't get it?

Will it still silicone well to the aquarium walls if I don't smooth out the edges?

The only reason I can see as too why I should really get the finishing is so that I dont cut myself while having my hands/arms in the sump!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats always a bonus, not cutting yourself while working in a sump, but, that ones up to you. Doesn't matter which you get. Silicone will bond the glass.


----------



## AndyGB4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Haha! Well I would get the top side finished for sure, not sure about the 3 other sides though. I'm going to see what the difference is, and if it isnt much less expensive I'll just go with the full finishing to be on the safe side


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

AndyGB4 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm modifying my sump, and I'm looking to buy some glass panels to use as baffles.


Any reason why you aren't considering plexi? It is safer to work with and won't shatter when you try to force it.



AndyGB4 said:


> Will it still silicone well to the aquarium walls if I don't smooth out the edges?


Silicone sticks very well to glass, and better to rougher surfaces, so if you don't smooth out the edges it might get a better hold.


----------

